#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Anti-gravity 3D printing - video

## seismic

Κάπως έτσι θα κατασκευάζονται οι οικοδομικές κατασκευές στο μέλλον.

http://www.theguardian.com/technolog...ataerial-video

----------


## Ubiquites

Επαναστατικό πραγματικά...

----------

